# Bomba de Lost y Final



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

Bueno, pues me resulta que me veo este capitulo: (minuto 4) http://www.megavideo.com/?s=seriesyonkis&v=5TRAEXNX&confirmed=1 y me quede un poco flipando:

Resulta que hay una bomba a bordo del barco, el explosivo es C4, esta esta conectada a un radio receptor y aparentemente cuenta con 2 detonadores y una bateria de plomo como fuente.

Pues bien, al negrata  se le ocurre echarle nitrogeno liquido a la bomba, pero aqui lo flipante ¡NO al C4! ¡si no a la bateria!

¿como es esto? no se supone que lo que se conjela es el C4 para que no tenga electroconductividad? ¿como es que quitando un cable del C4 el otro detonador lo detecta y hace que explote? ¿¡no pueden apagar la radio y punto!? ¿y a que coño va eso de "si la bateria esta cojelada, la luz se pone roja y esto no explota..."? ¡¿como va a encenderse la luz si la bateria esta conjelada?! ¿como es capar de evitar la explosion una caida de tension progresiva mientras que un corte provoca su explosion?

En fin ¿que estaban fumando los guionistas? ¿alguien a estudiado algo de tedaks o algo de desactivacion de explosivos?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 1, 2009)

no se que efecto produce el congelar una bateria, pero sí se que la conductividad electrica es mucho mayor cuanto menor es la tempratura de los conductores.

otro tema es que el N2 líquido dura solo segundos en ese estado al aire libre, ya que la temperatura y la presion atmosferica lo convierten en gas al instante.

el efecto del nitrogeno no es duradero (lo digo pq en la facultad me tiraron en la mano y solo se siente un frio increible por un instante y luego nada).

pregunta: Para que quieres saber como funciona?, solo es una pelicula. quieres detonar algo? espero que no sea el foro. es muy util.

saludos


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> pregunta: Para que quieres saber como funciona?, solo es una pelicula. quieres detonar algo? espero que no sea el foro. es muy util.
> 
> saludos




Pues basicamente porque segun tengo entendido el C4 peta a la mas minima corriente que le metas, por tanto no podras usarlo como conductor para detectar si quitan las tomas del detonador o no (si, me ha entrado la curiosidad por usar C4 como componente electronico  ops: ) y por tanto no se a que viene tanta gilipollez, yo francamente quitaba las tomas al C4 una a una y luego desenchufaba la bateria de plomo, pero como no soy tecnico en desactivacion de explosivos, pues igual me explota haciendo lo que digo, por eso pregunto.


----------



## boximil1 (Feb 1, 2009)

hola hemp, no sabes que es una serie y de las peores ?

yo comence a verla desde el principio, desde que cayo el avion en la isla, le di unos 10 capitulos de oportunidad al que escribia el libreto, como me di cuenta que no tenia la mas minima idea de que escribiria en el siguiente capitulo lo deje de ver.
es mas, creo que no se tenian mucha fe por lo que no sabian para donde iria, esa serie es como una hoja en el viento : va para cualquier lado .

comence a ver el video en el que el de pelo largo mata al del auto por que no le gusto la hora que le dijo y lo cerre, me guiare por lo escrito:

si tengo una bomba que tengo que bloquear la fuente de energia por que usa un explosivo que a la menor corriente lo activa y bla bla creo que me es mas facil encontrar en mis bolsillos un alicate o tijera y cortar el positivo de la bateria (y mas contundente) que buscar nitrogeno liquido y ver que pasa.

por otro lado basta que el diseñador de la bomba ponga el la placa un capacitor de gran valor como energia de reserva y un detector de perdida de energia para que todo esto de maltratar a la bateria no funcione, es mas , detone la bomba.

pero en fin, ya te dije esa serie me dejaba siempre el gusto feo de que no saben para donde van ,
viste cuando estas viendo una pelicula o una serie de esas que se da una vez por semana y cada vez es un capitulo completo ?
y estas viendo un capitulo y de repente(te habias lvidado la hora) y cuando esta en lo interesante te ponen "continuara" , o "fin de el primer capitulo".

ahhhgg .....me dan ganas de matarlos.

en fin.
es LOST .

y sobre gustos de Tv masiva......no hay nada escrito.

PD.: yo soy de argentina, de casualidad encontre en la web una serie europea, fijate que me parece muy interesante , obvio que fantasiosa, pero mas armada y enganchadora:

*primeval*.

saludos


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Feb 1, 2009)

boximil1 dijo:
			
		

> hola hemp, no sabes que es una serie y de las peores ?
> 
> yo comence a verla desde el principio, desde que cayo el avion en la isla, le di unos 10 capitulos de oportunidad al que escribia el libreto, como me di cuenta que no tenia la mas minima idea de que escribiria en el siguiente capitulo lo deje de ver.
> es mas, creo que no se tenian mucha fe por lo que no sabian para donde iria, esa serie es como una hoja en el viento : va para cualquier lado.



Ya sé que no es el punto, pero me molestó. El flaco puede no saber que era una serie. Yo la conocí por ser buena y no por ser de las peores.
La historia fue escrita toda junta; no es una novela argentina escrita por capítulos.
Una pena que el autor haya desaprovechado la oportunidad que le diste.

En fin, también me pareció extraño lo de la bomba. Según recuerdo (y no recuerdo mucho) si desconectaban la batería volaba todo, entonces la congelaban. ¿Para qué? Para que no produjera energía. Entonces ¿no era equivalente a desconectarla?
No sé mucho de bombas pero me llamó la atención eso.

De todas maneras, es una serie ¿a quién le importa la bomba?   
A mi me preocupa mucho más el bicho de humo que hace ruido mecánico y arranca los árboles jejeje


----------



## capitanp (Feb 2, 2009)

Que bomba esta?









      imposible no engancharte con la serie


si te llamo la atensión la bomba, raro que no te hallas dado cuenta lo estraño de como  sayid triangulo la posision de la estacion de radio con un handdy banda aerea y una video camara    

esas son pequeñeces, cuando te enteres que hay dentro de la estacion orquidea


----------



## mnicolau (Feb 2, 2009)

Capitanp les estás adelantando imágenes de la 5ta temporada! Jejej no se hace eso!

Coincido, fue raro lo de la bomba, pero es ínfimo comparado con todos los demás misterios que restan develar   que serie atrapante por dios... la mejor que eh visto lejos.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Feb 2, 2009)

DIOS MIOOO que tanta controversia con esa serie! 

Ya me dieron ganas de descargarla!

Yo vengo de prison break, doctor house, algo de supernatural y ahora voy por esa de LOST


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

Francisco Galarza dijo:
			
		

> boximil1 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ya retomare el tema cuando me termine de tragar los 3 capitulos que me quedan de la 5ª temporada y vea la bomba de capitanp, pero respecto a este tema tengo algo que decir:

Me he tragado la 1ª temporada entera de Primeval (Mundo primitivo), que tambien menudo nombre, pues bien, he de admitir que Lost no es la repolla, pero esta se le queda por la suela de los zapatos ¿porque?:

1-La base cientifica es inestable y la parece sudar en el argumento principal.
2-¿porque cojones no pueden matar un dinosaurio que fue extinto millones de años antes de que tan siquiera existieran los simios? ¿efecto maripolsa? una polla! Vendra un meteorito a follarse el efecto mariposa.
2-¿Un cientifico mas interesado en "salvar a la poblacion norteamericana" que en investigar una especie extinta o que en documentar el color de la piel de los dinosaurios? UNA POLLA!
3-¿un rifle de asalto dañando a una bestia de mas de 600Kg? DOS POLLAS! (se nota que nunca han visto una corrida de toros)
4-¿que cojones hacen que no le dan el Novel por descubrir portales temporales?
5-El chupatintas del gobierno primero secuestra a una zorra, se le escapa a otra dimension y cuando esta vuelve ¡la deja irse a su casa como si nada! TRES POLLAS!
6- La zorra lleva 8 años cachonda y en vez de volver a casa, follarse a su marido y contarle porque ha desaparecido ¡se pone a jugar al pilla pilla hasta con su exalumno! (al cual tambien se quiere tirar) CUATRO POLLAS!
7-Dos frikis se encuentran un dodo ¿y no lo fotografian inmediatamente y lo suben a internet? CINCO POLLAS!
8-La mascachapas del chupatintas del gobierno se lleva una conmocion cerebral leve ¿¡Y la ponen una transfusion sanguinea!? SEIS POLLAS!
9-A una piva la dejan presa por ver como un cocodrilo gigante se come a su marido, y hasta el momento en la serie sigue presa, pero al golfista que ve como un terodactilo se zampa a su amigo no le hacen nada!
10-Un mini t-rex se mete a lo Michael Jacson en el dormitorio de un niño a comerselo, se carga la habitacion hasta las trancas ¡y la madre sigue pensando que su hijo es un hijo de puta con una fuerza sobre humana que rompe las patas de la cama en 2 minutos! y aun suponiendo que esto sea cierto ¡en vez de pensar que es una crisis esquizofrenica o algun intento desesperado de llamar la atensión le regaña!

Y como estos 10 ejemplos tengo 90 mas, en fin, esta serie esta mas basada en ligaduras sentimentales (historias de amor y desamor entre personajes) que en una base cientifica, mas teniendo en cuenta que la "intriga" de final de temporada *se basa en saber quien se va a liar con quien* , si el friki con la rubia, la rubia con el exestudiante cool, la mascachapas del chupatintas con el cientifico, el cientifico con su mujer, la mujer del cientifico con el exestudiante. Y esto por no hablar del "poco personal", por dios, el super militar casi va solo a todas partes, y no hay que olvidar que la supuesta maxima preocupacion del gobierno es proteger a la gente de dinosaurios, asi que en vez de destinar a los SWAT y a toda su puta madre y 20 bombas atomicas, mandan al gilipollas que salio de la guerra de Bosnia erzegobina solito con una mierda de rifle de asalto a matar animales con 1cm de grosor de piel, es un canteo que no tenian presupuesto para contratar a todo un escuadron militar de extras.

Y la que mas gracia me ha echo y mas digna de mentar en estos foros: el super "osciloscope DS-540" portatil con  microfono incorporado preparado a altas frecuencias y preconfigurado para avisar mediante pitido de la proximidad de un super mono-murcielago que no existira hasta dentro de millones de años. Y eso que me estoy queriendo olvidar de la HP iPaq RX3700 "tuneada" con un acople detras de la bateria (sin conexion SD, osea, puenteada por dentro) con 3 muelles de boligrafo y un led verde que la capacita para leer una etiqueta RFID (porque otra cosa no entra en un llavero de los marcianos de oswel) a cientos de metros de distancia (si no kilometros) incluso cuando esta se encuentre en el estomago de un dodo parasitado, que por cierto el interfad de la PDA ni el iPhone.


Vamos, una mieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerda como un piano, entretenidilla pero NADA que ver con Lost. Recordemos que ha Lost solo le he visto 2 cagadas serias:
1-El moro y su trangulacion a base de modificar walkytalkis sin soldador ni mas electronica que la nativa.
2-El negro y su titulo de ingenieria electronica y cursillo de desactivacion de explosivos

En fin, no se si darte las gracias por la recomendacion


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

boximil1 dijo:
			
		

> viste cuando estas viendo una pelicula o una serie de esas que se da una vez por semana y cada vez es un capitulo completo ?
> y estas viendo un capitulo y de repente(te habias lvidado la hora) y cuando esta en lo interesante te ponen "continuara" , o "fin de el primer capitulo".
> 
> ahhhgg .....me dan ganas de matarlos.



Hombre, esto pasa en casi todo los programas, por eso yo ya no veo NADA que no tenga el boton de pause bien cerquita ,  ademas no sabes la de risas que me he echado (creo que unas 50) a costa de todos los mendrugos que se la vieron en TV, teniendo que aguantarse el "mono" ese que describes, cuando ahora vengo yo y cuando me da el mono del "continuara..." simplemente pincho en el siguiente capitulo   y con los "monazos" de final de temporada me echo el doble de risas, ellos tubieron que esperar semanas y yo tan solo 10 segundos entre click y click   

Te recomiendo www.seriesyonkis.com


----------



## boximil1 (Feb 12, 2009)

hola, lo que me ha sorprendido es como se ponen de enojados por que les tocan las series.
Algunas cosas he aprendido en la vida:

que cada quien tiene sus gustos, sino estariamos todos atras de la misma chica, y las demas    (pa   )
Respecto de primeval me gusta ese tipo , sera que me distraigo con los animales y no me cuestiono demasiado (me puedes decir hemp por favor si hay alguna web donde las pueda ver facil y en orden los capitulos, yo me quede hace tiempo y no la vi mas, desde que esa especie de mono vampiro se pelea con el perro gigante y dientudo ).

Por otro lado lost no me agrada por que me exaspera, ya en la vida cotidiana me tengo que "tragar" esas mismas cosas y paso a explicarlas:
estan en una isla desierta, muy linda, playas hermosas, hay mujeres incluso , bosques preciosos, hasta el pelado que era paralitico recibio el regalo de poder caminar, estan PERDIDOS, no es su culpa, no lo hicieron a proposito, quiere decir que no deben sentir remordimiento por haber dejado sus obligaciones.............y viven camorreandose, se engañan entre ellos, se quieren matar siempre , hacen confuabulaciones, viven con dramas entre ellos.hayyyyy les juro que me exaspera.
si yo caigo en esa isla agarro lo mio y me voy a vivir solo.
y cuando pregunte por que no lo hacen me dicen (otros que la ven) que a pesar de ser una isla grande hay malos del "otro lado".
que "otro lado" ?
esta lleno de "otros lados" es una isla grande, se ven hasta montañas.
no, todo puta mala leche.
y una tras otra y otra y otra , me tiro al agua y me voy con los tiburones !.

He visto algunas peliculas que muestran ese estilo, que el ser humano lleva su "locura" o su forma de vivir una tragedia a todos lados.

en fin, es como digo, cada quien tiene sus gustos, respeto los suyos, a mi me parece malisima.

Hemp, si sabes una web donde ver lo de primeval en orden por favor dimelo, gracias.

EDIT: voy a mirar la pagina que me pusiste, vi que tiene de todo, no vi primeval en la P (?)


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

boximil1 dijo:
			
		

> hola, lo que me ha sorprendido es como se ponen de enojados por que les tocan las series.
> Algunas cosas he aprendido en la vida:
> 
> que cada quien tiene sus gustos, sino estariamos todos atras de la misma chica, y las demas    (pa   )
> Respecto de primeval me gusta ese tipo , sera que me distraigo con los animales y no me cuestiono demasiado (me puedes decir hemp por favor si hay alguna web donde las pueda ver facil y en orden los capitulos, yo me quede hace tiempo y no la vi mas, desde que esa especie de mono vampiro se pelea con el perro gigante y dientudo ).



Mi problema es que me cuestiono subconscientemente *todo* y si veo fallos me exaspero.



			
				boximil1 dijo:
			
		

> Por otro lado lost no me agrada por que me exaspera, ya en la vida cotidiana me tengo que "tragar" esas mismas cosas y paso a explicarlas:
> estan en una isla desierta, muy linda, playas hermosas, hay mujeres incluso , bosques preciosos, hasta el pelado que era paralitico recibio el regalo de poder caminar, estan PERDIDOS, no es su culpa, no lo hicieron a proposito, quiere decir que no deben sentir remordimiento por haber dejado sus obligaciones.............y viven camorreandose, se engañan entre ellos, se quieren matar siempre , hacen confuabulaciones, viven con dramas entre ellos.hayyyyy les juro que me exaspera.
> *si yo caigo en esa isla agarro lo mio y me voy a vivir solo.*










			
				boximil1 dijo:
			
		

> y cuando pregunte por que no lo hacen me dicen (otros que la ven) que a pesar de ser una isla grande hay malos del "otro lado".
> que "otro lado" ?
> esta lleno de "otros lados" es una isla grande, se ven hasta montañas.
> no, todo puta mala leche.
> y una tras otra y otra y otra , me tiro al agua y me voy con los tiburones !.



El problema es que te quedaste en la primera temporada, el argumento tiene mas profundidad, eso si, si te pone de los nervios la dinamica de poco sirve ver mas.



			
				boximil1 dijo:
			
		

> He visto algunas peliculas que muestran ese estilo, que el ser humano lleva su "locura" o su forma de vivir una tragedia a todos lados.
> 
> en fin, es como digo, cada quien tiene sus gustos, respeto los suyos, a mi me parece malisima.


Para gustos, los...







			
				boximil1 dijo:
			
		

> Hemp, si sabes una web donde ver lo de primeval en orden por favor dimelo, gracias.
> 
> EDIT: voy a mirar la pagina que me pusiste, vi que tiene de todo, no vi primeval en la P (?)





			
				Hemp dijo:
			
		

> Me he tragado la 1ª temporada entera de Primeval (*Mundo primitivo*)...


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Mar 8, 2009)

jua  jua jua jua que manera de putiarr hemp   

La seri esta buena pero no para seguirla, es un embole como la editan, gracias a los gurues de las pelis y series truchas, las tenes todas juntas en descarga directa   .

En fin en cuanto a la bomba, me parece reberenda mente al dope lo que hacian, una bomba tan elaborada, no dependeria de una bateria y como todos dicen antes que congelarla, le pegas una cortada al cable io en su defecto le haces un cortocircuito. 
En cuanto al C4 eh llegado a pensar que algunos TR horizontal, vienen con c4 
Es una serie que logica le podes encontrar?

1- Capitulo, una turbina recagada a palos funcionando como 1 hora    era a energia solar la loca, no tenia empuje?

2- Los tipos que estaban antes en la isla si eran como super hobres entrenados por los comandos, todos merquiados.    (porque carajos mandaban de a uno y no venian todos juntos y los cagaban a palos)

3- Quien se garcho a la japonesa?

4- Ese gordo no bajo de peso? jua jua

5- porque la rueda que activa el abracadabra que desaparece la isla, es de madera. ?

6 - como hicieron para guardar comida por tanto tiempo?

7- como hizo para arreglar la computadora el Iraqui?

8 - Como veiente años apretando el botoncito ese dolobu no pudo ingeniarcela para hacerlo automatico?

9 -  con el fachon que tiene el gringo se hubiera garchado a todas las minas que va andar peliado por esa flaca sin tetas. 

10- Me voy a ver Mazinguer Z, si ya se no me digas nada Porque el dolobu le dolia cuando le pegaban a la robot. O porque si  Afrodita tiraba las tetas como misiles, Mazinguer Z no tiraba tambien  la japi como misil.

En fin son cosas de la vida que no tienen explicacion.

Salute

PD: Les dejo otra, si alguno vio Robotech cuando era chico. Porque joraca habia un atun gigante en el espacio?
       Esta es para los que tienen mayor memoria , recuerdan un dibu que se llamaba "Super agente cobra"? Tenia una psico arma el loco ( cabe aclarar que me deleitaba viendo a las feminas sin vestimenta que exibian a las 17:00 año 18 )  porque cuando mato a cristalino no se destruyo su mano.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2009)

KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> 1- Capitulo, una turbina recagada a palos funcionando como 1 hora    era a energia solar la loca, no tenia empuje?
> 
> 2- Los tipos que estaban antes en la isla si eran como super hobres entrenados por los comandos, todos merquiados.    (porque carajos mandaban de a uno y no venian todos juntos y los cagaban a palos)
> 
> ...



Buena reflexion


----------



## santiago (Mar 9, 2009)

que queda para macgiver? jajaja

cuestionando todo asi...

el loco venia con una hoja de banana, un poco de arena y hacia una bomba quimica jaja

a mi me ponia nervioso ver esa serie por las fatalidades de errores

pero bue, mientras se venda no les importa en lo mas minimo

saludos


----------



## arrivaellobo (May 24, 2010)

Hola.
Acabo de presenciar la retransmisión mundial del ultimo capítulo de la serie. No se cuantos fans habrá en el foro, pero quería saber las opiniones de éstos acerca del final.
La verdad es que en parte me ha decepcionado, ya que muchas cosas siguen sin explicación, pero por otra parte, me ha hecho recapacitar sobre la vida en general.
Espero sus opiniones, y a ver si podemos construir entre todos una teoría, o moraleja de la serie, los sentimientos que ha conseguido mover en nuestro interior.
Un saludo losties


----------



## electrodan (May 26, 2010)

Mejor me alejo de acá por que no vi la última temporada.


----------

